# High Pings But Normal Speeds?



## OrbitzXT (Oct 14, 2009)

My internet is having weird problems. My ping is very high, when I'm doing trace routes I get between 500-1100ms. The odd thing is when I perform speedtests my speeds are actually fine. I'm getting the 15 MBPS download I'm supposed to, and mere 500 kbps upload I'm supposed to, but of course the catch is the speedtest.net site is telling me my ping is 800. I tried resetting my modem, and when I do it works at normal speeds for like a minute, then becomes worse.

The signals on my lines are fine which I checked myself and my cable company confirmed also. I was thinking perhaps the problem is actually my computer? Most of the times when I have internet problems, my speeds are low and the problem lies with them. But now its just the ping, which seems odd. Isn't this what usually happens when a computer has a virus? I don't typically download or do anything that I bother with antivirus software. If I think there's usually a problem I'll just do a fresh installation.

Anyway, any thoughts from more knowledgable people would be appreciated.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 14, 2009)

you happen to use comcast? i have do and my pings are always all over the place yet my speeds are always the same for the most part :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

are there any other PC's on the network? wireless?

you should try narrowing it down to just the one PC, with no software running and see what happens


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 14, 2009)

I am not currently using a router, and its Time Warner Cable in NYC. I have what I think is an abnormal amount of connections when I do netstat in the command prompt. This pic is just after restarting my computer. I don't have any torrents or anything open to have all these connections. Any thoughts? 

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h204/OrbitzXT/netstat.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

the 127 IP's are local traffic (within the PC, and irrelevant) but it does seem theres a lot of other ones.


Try in safe mode or something, see if the pings go down. This may well be some program or virus in the background.


----------



## wolf (Oct 14, 2009)

I also like running task manager on the network tab when everything should be idle to see if something is trickling away...


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 14, 2009)

Check your DNS and make sure you didnt get dns-jacked and have your ping wind up in india before being sent back home.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 14, 2009)

High pings will result from either several slow routing stations on the way to the destination (One of them may be your own router, assuming you use one - It might be failing or overloaded), or an overloaded IP stack in the operating system. In the first case, you are simply "too far away" (In network terms) from the destination to get good pings, in the second case, the computer (The OS or the NIC, most likely) or your router cannot keep up with the volume of traffic. The second case would be very rare, indeed.

Try connecting a different system (Preferably with a clean install) to the same Ethernet cable (Assuming you are wired - If wireless then just connect to the wireless network) and see if the pings change. If they don't, your system is not at fault. If you can borrow another router, try it instead and if the high pings remain the issue is with the service provider and the routing path between you and your ping destination. 

A high ping will not directly affect the link speed, so having high pings with high speed is common enough.

Also, run a trace route program (tracert) to see if you're not getting hopped to hell and back.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 14, 2009)

I took someones suggestion and went into safe mode. My speeds and ping are perfectly fine here. I'm performing trace routes and pings are 5-10ms, and I don't have that ton of connections that are likely slowing me down. So where do I proceed from here? I'm considering a fresh installation of Windows 7, which is what I'm using now, but if I didn't want to do that how would you guys proceed?


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 14, 2009)

OrbitzXT said:


> I took someones suggestion and went into safe mode. My speeds and ping are perfectly fine here. I'm performing trace routes and pings are 5-10ms, and I don't have that ton of connections that are likely slowing me down. So where do I proceed from here? I'm considering a fresh installation of Windows 7, which is what I'm using now, but if I didn't want to do that how would you guys proceed?



Scan for viruses and malware from within safe mode.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

fresh install would work.

try MSCONFIG and stop everything starting with windows, and then turn them on one by one til the problem reappears.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 14, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Scan for viruses and malware from within safe mode.



Would you recommend a specific, free, scanner? Are there any that can actually fix the problem for free as well if it finds something?


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 14, 2009)

OrbitzXT said:


> Would you recommend a specific, free, scanner? Are there any that can actually fix the problem for free as well if it finds something?



Well, I am using Avast! and Spybot-S&D, first one for viruses, the second one for malware and the like.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 14, 2009)

You've all been very helpful, thanks so much. I'll come back after running some of these programs. I'm actually glad the problem is with me and not my cable company...they take forever to fix problems and sometimes never do =p


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

try the 30 day trial of kaspersky for cleaning stuff out


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.malwarebytes.org/

Malware software will not reset your network configuration. They only remove the malware that modified it. It's up to you to put your network back to normal.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 14, 2009)

Blah I just reinstalled, everything is fine now. I wonder what caused the problem to begin with. Oh well, thanks again everyone.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 14, 2009)

OrbitzXT said:


> Blah I just reinstalled, everything is fine now. I wonder what caused the problem to begin with. Oh well, thanks again everyone.



Malware, perhaps, or something got borked in the networking settings (Both might not be mutual exclusive - The malware might have changed some settings, like the suggested DNS hijack). Keep the comp protected with some anti-virus and anti-malware software.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 14, 2009)

Did you ever check the DNS? I've seen this happening more lately. I think it's a new form of attack because I haven't seen this happen in the 15+ years I've been servicing computers until recently. Pics attached for anyone else who may find this post in a search.

"DNS hijacking is the practice of redirecting the resolution of Domain name system (DNS) names to IP addresses to rogue DNS servers, particularly for the practice of phishing, or the practice of some ISPs resolving otherwise non-existent domains to the ISPs own servers."

It was funny too because the fake DNS server was specifically blocking avg, norton, mcafee, malwarebytes, microsoft, ect ect update sites as well as 1000ms+ pings. The trace-route showed the DNS in Africa.

These pictures are just examples.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 14, 2009)

OrbitzXT said:


> Blah I just reinstalled, everything is fine now. I wonder what caused the problem to begin with. Oh well, thanks again everyone.



Glad you got it sorted...

I love using this program http://www.d3tr.de/

Last time i was having a issue with my ISP this helped me to prove that the ISP was the issue.

When you run it select as list and put the ip in the box and tell it to trace and it will keep checking till you stop it.  And will show you the bad server(s) on the route to the IP you put in.

Not tried this but a TPU member here has made a tool like it here
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104625


----------

